# Erie ice



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've never ice fished the main body of Erie, but for you fellas that do, and I know there's a lot of you, the ice has started(pictured in yellow is the ice).


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Need these cold temps to stick around and no rain!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sunday Monday and Tuesday look good again.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Coast Guard cutter around south bass today.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

About granted, their gonna screw it up again this year, they need to put a date limit on icebreaking unless its needed in an emergency from the island areas south, let those ships go around north of pelee.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

friend told me his buddy just flew over here outta cleveland....said west of the islands is about 75% locked up with a lot of big chunks floating and a few cracks......today and tomorrow hopefully wont hurt it any then the follow two days are freeeeeezing and hopefully will put a hurting on it! Fingers crossed by beginning of February we will be on the ice!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Picture out of Toledo taken at noon today.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Any ice left up there?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Camera in Toledo still showing some as of 1:16 pm today.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Some locals where off the west side of SBI today. They all and Float suits on and where spuding their way out . Ice about 3" and not very good ? But who knows if this weather stays cold ?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Its looking good.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

We should see an even better picture today


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Getting better every day


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I am hoping by the middle of February if it stays cold. its gotta be pretty thick for me to go out. lets keeping our fingers crossed , the last two years were a blast pulling those walleyes through the ice.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Im seeing rain for almost a week end of january first of feb with temps in the upper 40s. Hope they are wrong but right now doesnt look good.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Saw 2 guys out off CSP today around 2pm ! They where walking back in while I was there did not wait to talk with them ? They where not out very far when I saw them?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

hearttxp said:


> Saw 2 guys out off CSP today around 2pm ! They where walking back in while I was there did not wait to talk with them ? They where not out very far when I saw them?


We're they pulling sleds?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm hoping to be able to walk out this weekend.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Oh gosh. People look at the pic. There is open water all over the place. No way is it even close.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Lmao. Here we go


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

"chillin" said:


> Lmao. Here we go


You weren't invited


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

My Demeyes said:


> We're they pulling sleds?


 Nope did not look like they where. ? There was a few shanties in East Harbor


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

"chillin" said:


> Lmao. Here we go


 I chuckled also.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

The forecast for 5 days out is looking pretty good. Let's all cross are fingers 12 cm is roughly 5 inches be safe everyone. Not saying it will be ready.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hopefully the forecast holds true and the cold temps stay around and keep building that ice. Patience...but man it's getting hard to wait haha


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The Toledo News has a story they are running saying stay off the ice, do not do this as they showed video of 4 guys walking out on Erie in the Toledo area. They were a ways out on the lake. I imagine this weekend there will be some stuff going on. (was going to say going down but thought that was the wrong words) Good luck and please stay safe. I will get after the fish after goose season ends.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pay up your life insurance! Ready the rescue crews! Derz 12 pound walleyes to be caught out there! Duhduhduhhh


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Well someone felt the ice was good enough for a snowmobile today off Catawba State Park. Well what I heard is he went about 150yds before going in the water ? My contact said he was seen walking back in ?


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Patients young grasshoppers not locked up yet!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Free snowmobile off shore at catawba boat ramp! Must have swimsuit!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Happens to some poor soul every year. Oh well. Expensive life lesson.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Well we have had two super cold winters in a row with 24" of Lake Erie ice. In my 40 plus years of fishing lake erie including ice fishing I have never seen 3 years in a row of very thick lake erie ice and this too will not be that third year in a row either. I have never seen the masses of ice fisherman like I did last two years either. I'm sure that included a lot of first time rookies out there. Just a friendly warning: Do not get a false sense of security on Lake Erie because of the experiences of the last two years. Be very careful this year if we do get on the ice. After all these years I still maintain some caution evey time I am out on the ice. Caution and a little fear is a good thing ice fishing Lake Erie.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

No, trying to cross open water.on a sled.


----------

